# Solved: All of a sudden my computer has very slow internet connection...



## Telstar (Jun 20, 2003)

.
Hi,

*Windows XP Home
Dell DIM4400
Windows XP Home SP2 
Verizon DSL 
Firefox 1.5.0.12
IE6 (uninstalled IE7 last year)*

*Spybot....NO problems found (all Green)
Ad-Aware....found one MRU...deleted it.
AVG AV Scan....NO virus infection found.*

I noticed last evening while cruising around the net that pages were loading slower than normal (up until then have had NO problem with my DSL).
This morning there was a point where I could NOT make an internet connection at all.

I called Verizon a couple of times and at one point was told I might need a new NIC card (although the "more knowledgeable" tech I just spoke with said my NIC card is ok and she thinks something else (Software?) might be the cause.)

I shut the computer down and this afternoon started it up again and had a connection but, a very slow connection.
Normally my Verizon DSL gives me around *1650Kb/s Download and 550Kb/s Upload*.
At last check I'm getting less than half those speeds.

It's been a LONG time since I've had someone check my HJT...
could you see if there's anything in there that could be causing a problem while I continue with other Troubleshooting?

Thank you 

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 6:33:51 PM, on 9/7/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\aawservice.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgemc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\BillP Studios\WinPatrol\winpatrol.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe
C:\Program Files\POP Peeper\POPPeeper.exe
C:\Program Files\Iconoid\iconoid.exe
C:\Program Files\SpywareGuard\sgmain.exe
C:\Program Files\SpywareGuard\sgbhp.exe
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WINDOWS DEFENDER\MSASCUI.EXE
C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://my.netscape.com/
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer provided by Verizon Online
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = http=127.0.0.1:9022
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = ;127.0.0.1;<local>
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SpywareGuard Download Protection - {4A368E80-174F-4872-96B5-0B27DDD11DB2} - C:\Program Files\SpywareGuard\dlprotect.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Toolbar Helper - {BDBD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Windows Live Toolbar - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinPatrol] C:\Program Files\BillP Studios\WinPatrol\winpatrol.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ZoneAlarm Client] "C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Verizon Custom Uninstall Tracking] C:\DOCUME~1\LARRYS~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\InstallHelper.exe /uninstalltrackingvendor=Verizon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\PROGRAM FILES\Java\JRE1.5.0_11\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [POP Peeper] "C:\Program Files\POP Peeper\POPPeeper.exe" -min
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Iconoid] "C:\Program Files\Iconoid\iconoid.exe"
O4 - Startup: SpywareGuard.lnk = C:\Program Files\SpywareGuard\sgmain.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Windows Live Search - res://C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll/search.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &WordWeb... - res://C:\WINDOWS\System32\wweb32.dll/lookup.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Add to Windows &Live Favorites - http://favorites.live.com/quickadd.aspx
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {4528BBE0-4E08-11D5-AD55-00010333D0AD} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\yhexbmes0819.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger - {4528BBE0-4E08-11D5-AD55-00010333D0AD} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\yhexbmes0819.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {85d1f590-48f4-11d9-9669-0800200c9a66} - %windir%\bdoscandel.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Uninstall BitDefender Online Scanner v8 - {85d1f590-48f4-11d9-9669-0800200c9a66} - %windir%\bdoscandel.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: cpcScanner - http://www.crucial.com/controls/cpcScanner.cab
O16 - DPF: {04E214E5-63AF-4236-83C6-A7ADCBF9BD02} (HouseCall Control) - http://housecall60.trendmicro.com/housecall/xscan60.cab
O16 - DPF: {0E5F0222-96B9-11D3-8997-00104BD12D94} (PCPitstop Utility) - http://www.pcpitstop.com/pcpitstop/PCPitStop.CAB
O16 - DPF: {0EB0E74A-2A76-4AB3-A7FB-9BD8C29F7F75} - http://www.kaspersky.com/downloads/kws/kavwebscan.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=36467&clcid=0x409
O16 - DPF: {200B3EE9-7242-4EFD-B1E4-D97EE825BA53} (VerifyGMN Class) - http://h20270.www2.hp.com/ediags/gmn/install/hpobjinstaller_gmn.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (YInstStarter Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {5D86DDB5-BDF9-441B-9E9E-D4730F4EE499} (BDSCANONLINE Control) - http://download.bitdefender.com/resources/scan8/oscan8.cab
O16 - DPF: {74D05D43-3236-11D4-BDCD-00C04F9A3B61} (HouseCall Control) - http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/2004061001/housecall.trendmicro.com/housecall/xscan53.cab
O16 - DPF: {88B507F9-C6B2-45CC-AAB6-720A652DE11C} (TenOfTen Class) - https://help.verizon.net/hstwebinstall/web/includes/HstWebInstall.cab
O16 - DPF: {90C9629E-CD32-11D3-BBFB-00105A1F0D68} (InstallShield International Setup Player) - http://72.32.179.44/filter/cameraviewer/isetup.cab
O16 - DPF: {9732FB42-C321-11D1-836F-00A0C993F125} (mhLabel Class) - http://www.pcpitstop.com/mhLbl.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (ZoneIntro Class) - http://cdn2.zone.msn.com/binFramework/v10/ZIntro.cab53083.cab
O16 - DPF: {C606BA60-AB76-48B6-96A7-2C4D5C386F70} (PreQualifier Class) - http://www.verizon.net/checkmypc/includes/MotivePreQual.cab
O16 - DPF: {D06A22B4-6087-4D3D-B7AF-82B113E9ABD4} (CPostLaunch Object) - http://www2.verizon.net/update/msnwebinstall/includes/vzWebIns.CAB
O16 - DPF: {DB0474CC-8EF6-47FC-905B-23FC58A70817} (RegPropsCtrl Class) - http://download.verizon.net/sfp/Cabs/hst/webinstall/HstWebInstall.cab
O16 - DPF: {E5D419D6-A846-4514-9FAD-97E826C84822} (HeartbeatCtl Class) - http://fdl.msn.com/zone/datafiles/heartbeat.cab
O16 - DPF: {E8F628B5-259A-4734-97EE-BA914D7BE941} (Driver Agent ActiveX Control) - http://driveragent.com/files/driveragent.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{B252A9C9-BF24-4D67-A2FA-FE2E315E5718}: NameServer = 192.168.1.1,192.168.1.47
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - "C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\msgrapp.dll" (file missing)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: Ad-Aware 2007 Service (aawservice) - Lavasoft AB - C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\aawservice.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG E-mail Scanner (AVGEMS) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgemc.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: Netropa NHK Server (Nhksrv) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\Nhksrv.exe
O23 - Service: TrueVector Internet Monitor (vsmon) - Zone Labs, LLC - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe

.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

The log looks fine. Not sure what this is: C:\DOCUME~1\LARRYS~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\InstallHelper.exe /uninstalltrackingvendor=Verizon


----------



## Telstar (Jun 20, 2003)

cybertech said:


> Not sure what this is:
> *C:\DOCUME~1\LARRYS~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\InstallHelper.exe /uninstalltrackingvendor=Verizon*


Thank you cybertech, I'll create an Ignorelist now...

About that item....
During troubleshooting with the Verizon Tech we decided to uninstall the Verizon Support Program that installs with their Online DSL installation disk that can run a connection diagnostic and, if you're lucky, finds out what your problem is and fixes it or advises you...
this avoids having to make the land line call to Verizon to talk to a live Tech...
problem is, it's a resource hog and really not worth having...
and the tech agreed that I could uninstall it (I get the feeling Verizon realizes the same thing I do).
This however was not the cause of the odd Bandwidth behavior (that I still experience).

The Verizon Tech, after working with me for almost an hour, said everything seemed to be normal up to the Modem and really had NO solution...only to suggest trying a new Ethernet cord (which I haven't picked up yet).

Thanks again,


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

OK, you're welcome and good luck. Sorry I'm not too *up* on dsl. You might want to post in the network forum if you need more help after trying a new ethernet cable.


----------

